
A man says he's stockpiling billions of our photos - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/10/tech/clearview-ai-ceo-hoan-ton-that/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
_though the photo is old and I 'm almost unrecognizable_

 _no false positives_

Oy.

